# Pseudoscorpion



## tarcan (Mar 8, 2010)

My friend brought me one tonight, he found it in his basement. Very cool, first time I get to see one, I am a happy bugger!













Will try to keep it alive.

Martin


----------



## xhexdx (Mar 8, 2010)

Damn cool, Martin.

How big is it?  Looks tiny!


----------



## Roski (Mar 8, 2010)

That is one fascinating looking arachnid. Small buggers too; good luck with it!

Rosie


----------



## tarcan (Mar 8, 2010)

thanks guys... it is tiny, these shots are taken between macro 3X and 4X, I would say it is about 1 to 2 mm.

Martin


----------



## 8by8 (Mar 8, 2010)

Neat little guy. Are these fairly common?


----------



## tarcan (Mar 8, 2010)

hey must be all over the place I guess, but never seen one until now.


----------



## ZergFront (Mar 8, 2010)

I mostly find these when our compost heap is kept moist. I guess they eat the springtails and mites... :?

 I tried keeping them but didn't keep the substrate moist and they died. Sucked too because some of them had a batch of eggs or something hanging off the rear. They were really cool looking when they moved. Just like a tiny scorp.


----------



## pouchedrat (Mar 9, 2010)

OH I love those!  Bugsincyberspace sells them, and has been raising them for a few generations apparently.


----------



## Ritzman (Mar 9, 2010)

Very cool pics. It looks more creepy than the ones I photographed in FL.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Mar 9, 2010)

Great shot!  Cheliferidae family?


----------



## ilovebugs (Mar 18, 2010)

I saw one of these guys in my moss garden a couple weeks ago. I've only seen like three my whole life haha. 

I was thinking it would be cool to raise them.


----------



## cacoseraph (Mar 18, 2010)

heh, i too have found three


i tried to keep them.  the longest one took about 6 months to die.  i think maybe ZergFront has had fems carry eggs for a while  <-- edit: heh, didn't realize this was the thread she said that in =P


----------



## Malhavoc's (Mar 18, 2010)

Don't psueds use flies and other hosts to move about and expand their range? I remember the first I found was latched onto a fly under a wing, the only reason I found it is when I fed said fly to other spider the psued dropped off.


----------



## Moltar (Mar 18, 2010)

Cool little guy there. Great pics too. Can these be found in the mid-atlantic region?


----------



## cacoseraph (Mar 18, 2010)

totally cosmo as far as i know


----------



## cacoseraph (Mar 18, 2010)

Malhavoc's said:


> Don't psueds use flies and other hosts to move about and expand their range? I remember the first I found was latched onto a fly under a wing, the only reason I found it is when I fed said fly to other spider the psued dropped off.



exactly dude!  good mentioning. that is called phoresy


----------



## GK. (Mar 18, 2010)

Anybody else think that it looks like a tick with pinchers? 

Really cool find.


----------



## cacoseraph (Mar 19, 2010)

GK. said:


> Anybody else think that it looks like a tick with pinchers?
> 
> Really cool find.



HA!  when i found these things i got all excited.  THEN i went through a definite period where i was worried about just that. then when i found out what i had i was all excited again =P


----------



## Malhavoc's (Mar 19, 2010)

cacoseraph said:


> exactly dude!  good mentioning. that is called phoresy


Knowing this, I have to wonder, Would it be neccessary in captive life? They truely are intresting little creatures.


----------



## coleopteran (Mar 19, 2010)

Around me (south AL) you can find them fairly easily in fallen pine bark. You just have to own a pair of really good eyes because they are tiny and the exact color of the bark.


----------



## Moltar (Mar 19, 2010)

So if I could find some of these and set them up in a little moist tank with enough springtails to reproduce could it be basically self sustaining? I suppose i'd have to feed the springtails something every now and then...


----------



## cacoseraph (Mar 19, 2010)

i've always wanted to do a tiny critter cage like that, myself!

i have ant crickets i am working on right now. smallest orthopterans in the world, actually 






Malhavoc's said:


> Knowing this, I have to wonder, Would it be neccessary in captive life? They truely are intresting little creatures.


i think they are just hitching rides. i don't *think* they need to do it for any reason beyond getting to a new area for dif resources or whatever



coleopteran said:


> Around me (south AL) you can find them fairly easily in fallen pine bark. You just have to own a pair of really good eyes because they are tiny and the exact color of the bark.


nice. i will have to wear my magnifying glasses when i look in bark falls the next time i am out


----------

